# Holy hit a cow!!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

that hurt just watching.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Holy M-F'r BatMan! Zigged when he should have Zagged...


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

:bigeyes: OUCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I saw that a few weeks ago.... CRAZY. Looks like he was ok though, for the most part.


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

That cow would be dead and on my dinner plate


Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

thats some bull****


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have did that before but not a cow.....i did a big yellow lab on my 400ex back in the day and i got stitches but a cow atleast he didnt hit it head on coulda ended alot worse prolly


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Ouchhh. That came out of nowhere

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4Nines (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa that's crazy! I've always worried about hitting a deer and have come close to hitting a raven, but hitting a cow would suck!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You know...its not the cow's fault. If he wasn't running 70 ...things would have been different...lol. Tech-tip: when crossing a cow's path (or most larger animal's), always _where it's been_...not where its going (behind, not in front). This guy learned the hard way...ofcourse he didn't have a lot of time to think about it either.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

"steak it's what for dinner"


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I was clenching my fists trying to stop. LOL There wasnt even time to blink...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ouch

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally got to watch it today. Poor guy that was nasty. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

x2 on the ouch.. x2 on steak is what is for dinner.. x2 on holly cow..


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

He had a chance to swerve the other way not go in the direction cow was going! Lol but my cousin hit a deer on his banshee just cruising it literally jumped in front of him haha 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

